# stateline custom 2.5" lift



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

has anyone ran the scl 2.5" lift? i was wondering what it looks like and how it holds up? also if it really gives 2.5" and if it does how the axles hold up to it.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Can u pm me a link to that lift? I also am lookin for more than 2" but not wanting to fork out the $ for a 4"

Please don't post the link on the thread if they aren't a sponsor..! We have rules lol



---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396758,-94.167898
"Feeding the addiction"using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I know a few that has ran state line and they said the quality is about the same as twisted customs if that tells you anything 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> I know a few that has ran state line and they said the quality is about the same as twisted customs if that tells you anything
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


That's no bueno!!! that means NO GOOD :-/


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396919,-94.168235
"Feeding the addiction"using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

They don't show a pic of the lift on the site but they show some kawies with It on 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.320879,-106.590331


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i just made a upper shackle style lift for mine to replace the hl front 2in pos,an testing it now to see how it holds up if all goes well i will post pictures at a later date, an it gives around 2 an 3/4 to 3 in of lift depending on shock settings


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt run anything with their name on it. 

RDC is the only small lift I would buy, unless I was just really really trying to pinch pennies. Then I'd look for a used RDC or HL lift.


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

It's not the price concern, it's wanting to get that extra 1/2" of lift. Every bit counts 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.320734,-106.590286


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I can tell you now it probably isn't a true 2.5" lift. So don't count on that name to give you another 1/2" clearance. 

Look at the RDC. You will not be disappointed. Just search RDC lift and you will see all the happy customers on this site alone.


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

i have no doubt in the rdc lifts quality judging by the reviews and i have order stuff from there before and had no problems, its also nice they are in canada for once i dont have to order from the US and get screwed at customs. does anyone know anything about the "get a grip" 4" lift with arched a arms? i seen a pic of it and it looks pretty sweet but cant seem to find anything on the company.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

One of our guys had one. It was a very strong & well built lift. And taller than the catvos 4". Very nice. But I dunno how to get hold of them either.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bigbrute715 said:


> i have no doubt in the rdc lifts quality judging by the reviews and i have order stuff from there before and had no problems, its also nice they are in canada for once i dont have to order from the US and get screwed at customs. does anyone know anything about the "get a grip" 4" lift with arched a arms? i seen a pic of it and it looks pretty sweet but cant seem to find anything on the company.


Get-a-grip's phone numbers used to be 318-278-4995 and 318-395-1248.
Might give them a try.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Get-a-grip's phone numbers used to be 318-278-4995 and 318-395-1248.
> Might give them a try.


They are hard to get in touch with. One hell of a lift though. They are right down the road from me. Maybe 20 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

LM83 said:


> They are hard to get in touch with. One hell of a lift though. They are right down the road from me. Maybe 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where are they located at I might have to run by there


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Is it an actual shop or just some guy that builds them I would like to know how much. The only thing that worries me is the axles are longer and might be hard to find replacements if they break. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.320874,-106.590323


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

I tried phoning a couple times but no answer it seems to go to a personal cell phone


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.320865,-106.590321


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

If your wanting 2.5" just do a HL 2" with HL springs that gave me a little over 3" depending on what I set my pre load at.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

RDC and HL shocks for the win!


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah that's what I think I'm going to do to bad hl springs are yellow 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.320773,-106.590214


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

powder coat them...










check out STI springs...little cheaper, same product with a different name on them. Thats what I have


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

those look good how does the powder coating hold up so far?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

only 3 rides but no problems. Make sure you put tape on them when you go to put them back together.

I did mine when they were brand new, used a good company and he stands by his work


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> where are they located at I might have to run by there


Quitman/Jonesboro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

bigbrute715 said:


> Is it an actual shop or just some guy that builds them I would like to know how much. The only thing that worries me is the axles are longer and might be hard to find replacements if they break.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.320874,-106.590323


The guy does them on the side. He uses gorilla axles. All you have to do is call gorilla and say I have this 4" lift. They have the length saved in their system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Any idea how much? 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.320802,-106.590275


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

EPI also sells heavy duty springs and they come in black or red. I wish I had seen them before I bought the yellow ones from HL.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> powder coat them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HL Springs and a RDC Lift Here, it Rocks


----------

